# Question About Hair Color



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My head is sooooo sensitive. First time I tried to do highlights ( I am almost 39 and have never done this before), I became very allergic :shocked: I mean my head blew up, my skull was swollen and my lymph nodes were sticking out/ I called my friend who is nurse cause I got so scared and she said they(My lymph nodes) are like that cause of the infection.
I had scabs all over my head and my eyes were swollen shut, it was awful  I shouldn't joke , it took 3 weeks for me to be ok and couple doses of Predisone.
Anyway after much analysis I have come to the conclusion that I am allergic.  So I refuse to go to a salon now , but I don't know what kind of dye/ highlighter to buy. I don't have a lot of gray, but I have some. I am lost as to where to go from here. I don't want to buy just anything and get sick like that again. Oh and what about a wash in, is that safe?
So my question is: does anyone else have this problem and if so could you help me out?
Thanks SO Much :grouphug:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

If I had that type of reaction, I wouldn't attempt it again.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Mar 14 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744956


> If I had that type of reaction, I wouldn't attempt it again.[/B]


well the salon has very strong ingredients and the store bought doesn't so thats why I am asking.
I have to attempt it again, I don't want to go gray :w00t:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww, you poor thing! 
I have never had my hair colored in a salon......never wanted to keep it up!! My hair color is a darker blonde, depending on the season - very light summer, turns darker in winter. 
I use lemon juice when I am going to be out all day in the sun - plus when you wash it, wow! it is soft.
I also have 'Sun-In' with lemon juice, it does not turn my hair red like some of my friends have said it did theirs - I like the light color it helps bring out. I will try to attach a picture and you can see the color - it is of me and my little sister - Kaydee (my mom's dog)


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow, that's a pretty severe reaction. Have you looked into an Aveda salon? Aveda products claim to be completely natural, so they might not contain the harsh ingredients that caused your reaction.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You definitely want product that is on the milder side - if you have an allergist you might ask him or her for a recommendation.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Mar 14 2009, 09:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744963


> Wow, that's a pretty severe reaction. Have you looked into an Aveda salon? Aveda products claim to be completely natural, so they might not contain the harsh ingredients that caused your reaction.[/B]


I never heard of this place, but there is one not to far from my house :biggrin: thank you SO much.
I am going to look into it.
Thanks all for your replies, I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrea being Italian I am sure you probably have darker hair, the lemon juice won't be a good option. There are many "semi-permanent" colors on the market and they will be best for you. The thing is, with a semi-permanent you can not lighten your hair. But the nice thing they do is make the hair look like it has natural hi-lites. The way this works is that semi-permanent is like a stain. It will stain the gray hair (which is actually white hair) and then it will also deposit color onto your natural hair. The results are stained gray hair looking like hi-lites. The draw back is that it shampoos out over a period of a month to 6 weeks depending on how often you shampoo your hair. You should also use a shampoo that is designed for colored treated hair to prevent the color from fading too quickly. The one plus about semi-permant is that you never see a line of demarkation so you don't have the dreeded "roots" like with permanent hair color. I have used semi-permanent for years because I like the tones I can get into my hair. Now that I have a few grays I look like I have natural hi-lites. My hair is dark so I use a dark red brown and I get auburnish hi-lites which is beautiful in dark brown/black hair. The reason you can't lift haircolor with semi-permanent color is because it has a low volumn peroxide so you are only depositing color not lifting. So choose a pretty brown or redish brown and have fun. Most of them say to apply to wet hair, but if you apply to dry hair you get a little richer result. Just do NOT make the mistake of leaving on longer. People have a tendancy to think if 30 minutes is good then 45 minutes is better, WRONG. That is where you get the damage and probably skin reactions. You can do a skin test before you do you hair which is what the salon should have done. Good luck! 

I am sorry I don't know the store brands because since I am licensed I use professional products. I think there is one called Natural Instincts that is supposed to be pretty good, I think it is by Clariol. 

Make sure you buy a semi-permanent and not a temporary color. Temporary shampoos out in 2-3 shampoos not worth your time, and I don't think it covers gray. 

Your grays are most likely beginning around your face so begin there when applying the color. I think you will like the results. But remember follow the directions and do the skin patch test. 



My mommy say as wong as der are hair cowor her will neber be a gway haired lady. ~Sassy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Mar 14 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744968


> Andrea being Italian I am sure you probably have darker hair, the lemon juice won't be a good option. There are many "semi-permanent" colors on the market and they will be best for you. The thing is, with a semi-permanent you can not lighten your hair. But the nice thing they do is make the hair look like it has natural hi-lites. The way this works is that semi-permanent is like a stain. It will stain the gray hair (which is actually white hair) and then it will also deposit color onto your natural hair. The results are stained gray hair looking like hi-lites. The draw back is that it shampoos out over a period of a month to 6 weeks depending on how often you shampoo your hair. You should also use a shampoo that is designed for colored treated hair to prevent the color from fading too quickly. The one plus about semi-permant is that you never see a line of demarkation so you don't have the dreeded "roots" like with permanent hair color. I have used semi-permanent for years because I like the tones I can get into my hair. Now that I have a few grays I look like I have natural hi-lites. My hair is dark so I use a dark red brown and I get auburnish hi-lites which is beautiful in dark brown/black hair. The reason you can't lift haircolor with semi-permanent color is because it has a low volumn peroxide so you are only depositing color not lifting. So choose a pretty brown or redish brown and have fun. Most of them say to apply to wet hair, but if you apply to dry hair you get a little richer result. Just do NOT make the mistake of leaving on longer. People have a tendancy to think if 30 minutes is good then 45 minutes is better, WRONG. That is where you get the damage and probably skin reactions. You can do a skin test before you do you hair which is what the salon should have done. Good luck!
> 
> I am sorry I don't know the store brands because since I am licensed I use professional products. I think there is one called Natural Instincts that is supposed to be pretty good, I think it is by Clariol.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you SO much.. I am just so nervous to try anything , but this sounds good and I will make sure I do the patch test.
Your right, my hair is dark brown  and VERY thick. Not so long medium length , up to the shoulders.
I just don't want to go gray and I want to be SO careful what I put on my head  
Again, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Im a cosmotoligist and Im thinking it wont matter what you use if your sensitve ,however if you buy a shelf product do a skin test wait 24 hrs and see what happens good luckh is something your hairdresser should have done before applying to your hair


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Andera,

If in the meantime, you want to cover up the little gray you do have, the Color mark hair product, can be brushed on the gray hair, and will wash out when you shampoo. This way you don't have to do you whole head, and they have many colors to choose from.

http://www.colormarkpro.com/


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (gypsyqueen @ Mar 14 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744981


> Im a cosmotoligist and Im thinking it wont matter what you use if your sensitve ,however if you buy a shelf product do a skin test wait 24 hrs and see what happens good luckh is something your hairdresser should have done before applying to your hair[/B]


I was thinking that too; however, it could have just been that the peroxide solution the salon used was too strong and caused chemical burns. Please be sure and do the skin patch test.

****Medications can also affect chemical services in saloons, ie perms and colors.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Holy crap I forgot to add I did have a burn :smheat: It went from one ear all the way around to my forehead to the other ear


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.myhairstylingtools.com/blog/wp-...dye-swollen.jpg
thats NOT me, but thats what I looked like  I got that picture from the internet


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 14 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745040


> http://www.myhairstylingtools.com/blog/wp-...dye-swollen.jpg
> thats NOT me, but thats what I looked like  I got that picture from the internet[/B]



I don't dye my hair or care how gray I get. Maybe I'm biased that way. I'm not sure how much gray hair you have but, I can't imagine taking any chances if you looked like that picture.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Mar 14 2009, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745051


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 14 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745040





> http://www.myhairstylingtools.com/blog/wp-...dye-swollen.jpg
> thats NOT me, but thats what I looked like  I got that picture from the internet[/B]



I don't dye my hair or care how gray I get. Maybe I'm biased that way. I'm not sure how much gray hair you have but, I can't imagine taking any chances if you looked like that picture.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Like I said I don't have that much, but I have some.
and also as I said the chemicals in the salon crap are a lot stronger than an over the counter one. There is a big difference.
I don't want to get gray maybe I am biased that way :biggrin:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh, that picture you posted is definitely an allergic reaction. You should probably not use any unnatural/man-made products like that on your head. Semi-permanant colors basically stain your hair, they should be safe for you to use. Do a patch test, smear some on your arm for several hours to see if you react. You could also test a few regular dyes to see if they would be okay.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrea your reaction could have been from any of the products that is why it is so important to do a patch test, which your salon should have done. And I should add that people who have never had allergic reactions to hair products can develop new allergies. The thing a lot of people do not realize is that even things like birth control pills can alter how your body might react to salon products. People who have well water, if there is a lot of iron in their water it can alter how perms and colors turn out. 

It could also have been that the colorist in the salon may have combined products that were not compatible. Each product company makes specific products that are meant to be used together for best results. Some salons cut corners and use generic peroxides because they are cheaper. Any hair coloring in a salon should be done by a color specialist and not someone fresh out of beauty school. Chemical services are just that....chemistry and the person should know which products can be mixed. 

I once had a friend whose teenage daughter had a heart condition and took several daily medications. I could not get a perm to take properly in that girls hair. It was because of all the medication build up even though I shampooed her hair with a clarifier and used things to prep her hair. So do the patch test, and if you don't have a reaction and decide to do the semi-permanent color follow the directions closely and if at any time you start feeling any discomfort shampoo it out immediately. 


I have always said that if I live to be 100 I will never be gray as long as companies make hair color. 

La-la-la Gonna wash dat gway wight outta my hair. La-la-la! ~Sassy


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Mar 14 2009, 06:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744968


> Andrea being Italian I am sure you probably have darker hair, the lemon juice won't be a good option. There are many "semi-permanent" colors on the market and they will be best for you. The thing is, with a semi-permanent you can not lighten your hair. But the nice thing they do is make the hair look like it has natural hi-lites. The way this works is that semi-permanent is like a stain. It will stain the gray hair (which is actually white hair) and then it will also deposit color onto your natural hair. The results are stained gray hair looking like hi-lites. The draw back is that it shampoos out over a period of a month to 6 weeks depending on how often you shampoo your hair. You should also use a shampoo that is designed for colored treated hair to prevent the color from fading too quickly. The one plus about semi-permant is that you never see a line of demarkation so you don't have the dreeded "roots" like with permanent hair color. I have used semi-permanent for years because I like the tones I can get into my hair. Now that I have a few grays I look like I have natural hi-lites. My hair is dark so I use a dark red brown and I get auburnish hi-lites which is beautiful in dark brown/black hair. The reason you can't lift haircolor with semi-permanent color is because it has a low volumn peroxide so you are only depositing color not lifting. So choose a pretty brown or redish brown and have fun. Most of them say to apply to wet hair, but if you apply to dry hair you get a little richer result. Just do NOT make the mistake of leaving on longer. People have a tendancy to think if 30 minutes is good then 45 minutes is better, WRONG. That is where you get the damage and probably skin reactions. You can do a skin test before you do you hair which is what the salon should have done. Good luck!
> 
> I am sorry I don't know the store brands because since I am licensed I use professional products. I think there is one called Natural Instincts that is supposed to be pretty good, I think it is by Clariol.
> 
> ...


OMG! What a nasty reaction! :shocked: What Pat told you is all correct - and saved me from keying in the same - Natural Isntincts is a #2 semi-permanent hair color. OTC hair color is graded 1 to 3 #1 is a rinse -washes out with the first shampoo, #2 is the Natural Instincts semi-permanent lasts 24 shampoos, #3 is permanant color. Since you had this type of reaction ALWAYS do a skin test the day before. You may be a person that cannot use any hair coloring products.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I use Natural Instincts and I love it. I don't have gray, but I do like to go red once in a while. I just did red last weekend and have gotten rave reviews on it. Plus, there's never any roots because it washes out over time. There's clear instructions about how to do an allergy test (which I didn't do, but probably should have) inside the box. If you have long hair, and a lot of it, you'll probably need two boxes to get decent coverage. 

Give it a try--do the allergy test first though--and then post pics of your before and after so we can see how gorgeous you look!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

try this

Ecocolor


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for your input, I really appreciate it.
You all have giving me options which I didn't have before :grouphug: 
I will for sure update . :biggrin:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Good luck lady!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 14 2009, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745143


> Good luck lady!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks, Love :biggrin:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

You might try calling companies like Clairol, L'Oreal and Revlon. They all have 800 numbers on the boxes for any questions you might have. I called once, I think it was Clairol, and they were very patient in listing to my questions, and helpful in making a decision as to which product to purchase. Just a thought.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 14 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745433


> You might try calling companies like Clairol, L'Oreal and Revlon. They all have 800 numbers on the boxes for any questions you might have. I called once, I think it was Clairol, and they were very patient in listing to my questions, and helpful in making a decision as to which product to purchase. Just a thought. [/B]


Thank you, Kerry. My friend suggested doing the same/ :biggrin:


----------



## Shrimpi's Mommy (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree doing a patch test on your skin behind your ear 24 hours ahead of time to see if you are allergic to the product. I am also a cosmetologist, and your stylist really should have checked before proceeding to do your whole head. 

There are alot of things you could be allergic to, you might want to look into a wash in, or semi permanent hair color before doing a permanent one. Also if you were getting highlights at the time you could have been allergic to the developer. Test all products by doing a patch test and going from there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 14 2009, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744957


> QUOTE (Gail @ Mar 14 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744956





> If I had that type of reaction, I wouldn't attempt it again.[/B]


well the salon has very strong ingredients and the store bought doesn't so thats why I am asking.
I have to attempt it again, I don't want to go gray :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Funny ... when I was younger, I dyed my hair black (not blond) because I loved the color. I just shampooed it in. Now, I STILL have my natural color. (watch, now I will be jinxed and turn gray over night ... serves me right)

Anyway ... a good hair stylist will test the coloring on your skin (I think usually the arm?) before applying any coloring. I think you are supposed to do the same with home hair coloring.

I'd also suggest you check things out with a dermatologist. I'm sure they can give you the advice you really need. I think henna coloring might be safe ... but, I am not really sure.

Good luck, Andrea! :Good luck: :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

[/QUOTE]
Ok thank you SO much.. I am just so nervous to try anything , but this sounds good and I will make sure I do the patch test.
Your right, my hair is dark brown  and VERY thick. Not so long medium length , up to the shoulders.
I just don't want to go gray and I want to be SO careful what I put on my head  
Again, thanks :biggrin:
[/QUOTE]

I envy you for your thick hair, Andrea. Mine used to be thicker ... but, alas, not anymore. :smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 14 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745040


> http://www.myhairstylingtools.com/blog/wp-...dye-swollen.jpg
> thats NOT me, but thats what I looked like  I got that picture from the internet[/B]


Andrea, I'd say you must have had a very serious allergy reaction.

I ended up in the hospital on IV's for a WEEK ... after a reaction to dye. Well, it was iodine contrast dye. But, I became very aware of allergy reactions after that one. So, please be careful. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 14 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745040


> http://www.myhairstylingtools.com/blog/wp-...dye-swollen.jpg
> thats NOT me, but thats what I looked like  I got that picture from the internet[/B]


Andrea, I'd say you must have had a very serious allergy reaction.

I ended up in the hospital on IV's for a WEEK ... after a reaction to dye. Well, it was iodine contrast dye. But, I became very aware of allergy reactions after that one. So, please be careful. rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 14 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=745040


> http://www.myhairstylingtools.com/blog/wp-...dye-swollen.jpg
> thats NOT me, but thats what I looked like  I got that picture from the internet[/B]


Andrea, I'd say you must have had a very serious allergy reaction.

I ended up in the hospital on IV's for a WEEK ... after a reaction to dye. Well, it was iodine contrast dye. But, I became very aware of allergy reactions after that one. So, please be careful. rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Marie! I really thought I was either going to drop dead  or have a permanent scar from this and I actually only have a burn scar on my forehead between my skin and scalp, it has faded. It was just awful/ I never want to go through that again, ever!!
So thank you for posting and giving me your input :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I have nothing more to add, but I just wanted to say good luck and definitely post pics when you are done!


----------

